# Heres the Thirty point buck the song talks about



## Gonzo403 (Sep 23, 2009)

This was taken about an hour 1/2 north of my home.
http://www.cbs58.com/index.php?aid=928


----------



## Gonzo403 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just google thirty pt buck Milwaukee its worth it


----------

